# MacPorts refuse de fonctionner



## zeph58 (20 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
Alors la machine PB 12 G41,5Ghz, 1Go de RAM
J'installe Xcode, j'installe Macports et malgre tout mes efforts de reinstall, MacPorts refuse de fonctionner des que dans le terminal je tape sudo port.... il me renvoi : sudo: port: command not found

Je trouve Porticus de la je trouve mon Package et je lance, je laisse tourner plus d 'une heure et je me retouve avec sa :Error: Unable to open port: Could not find Portfile in /

Help me et tout sa juste pour pouvoir utiliser GREYCstoration avec GIMP , 2 Go en moins sur le DD est tjrs rien, je craque je vais me coucher


----------



## Zimsora (20 Mars 2008)

Le premier message d'erreur indique simplement que ton shell n'est pas capable de trouver le programme port. Dans ton installation de Macports tu dois probablement modifier la variable d'environnement PATH (si tu l'as fait vérifie qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur de frappe).

Le paragraphe 2.4 de cette documentation de MacPorts devrait probablement t'aider http://guide.macports.org/#installing.shell


----------

